# (wi) qaa mh black labrador (yellow factored) stud



## Randy Moore (Aug 4, 2010)

QAA HUNTERS UPLAND MAVERICK MH (Exceptional Labrador) Mavericks incredible looks, Intelligence, perseverance, and intense focus & drive are second to none. He was whelped by the 2011 World flushing Champion, WC Upland Maggie, and Sired by a top-producing field Champion with 8 all age wins. Maverick has won 2 Derby’s made the 2014 Derby list, Qualified all age at 24 months, Master Hunter at 28 months, along with Qualifying for the 2014 World flushing championships. Maverick is currently one of our top pheasant & goose hunting guide dogs. This Stud Dog has it all. Maverick is 78 pounds (EXCELENT) Hips OFA LR208864E24M-VIP, EIC Clear, CNM Clear, Cerf LR 383592, AKC SR76069001, UKC R245-741, Elbows LR-EL63137M24-VIP Normal Maverick is Yellow Factored (Will Throw Yellow & Black Pups) For more information on Breeding to Maverick or available puppies from Maverick Breeding’s check our website out at http://www.hunterskennels.com Or call Randy @ 920-585-0999


----------

